# Navarre Surf Fishing



## tnrussell (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm headed down to Pensacola the first week in August (I live in North Carolina) and I was hoping to do some surf fishing. Where's a good place to go (would like pretty detailed directions) and what is biting? I fish the NC coast every once in awhile, so I'm not completely new to surf fishing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Find a beach access point thats not as crowded, read the surf, wet a line. Fish all over down there.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Fishing is usually easiest along the national seashore and ft pickens, the crowds aren't quite as bad.


----------



## taelarskylar (Jun 29, 2018)

*chicken bone beach*

chicken bone beach is the last stop on fort pickens road before you enter the fort pickens property, i have fished the same spot for years, i like that there is nice bathrooms and a life guard. if the gulf is bumpy you can walk over to the bay for calmness


----------

